# How to exercise with Graves?



## rae73

I was recently diagnosed with Graves disease and was put on medication for it. My doctor said to stay away from cardio but I am trying to lose weight. Does anyone have any tips? Possibly anything that has worked for them? Advice would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## desrtbloom

rae73 said:


> I was recently diagnosed with Graves disease and was put on medication for it. My doctor said to stay away from cardio but I am trying to lose weight. Does anyone have any tips? Possibly anything that has worked for them? Advice would be much appreciated. Thanks!


Hi -

I was diagnosed with Graves and Hashi's in March 2010 and was also told no exercise (cardio, weight lifting, nothing). Please check with your doctor to make sure you can do any form of exercise right now. Graves taxes your heart and that is why you are told not to exercise until you get the Graves under control. I understand the wanting to try and lose weight, etc., but right now it would probably be best to just focus on getting the Graves under control (which thyroid diseases take time to get under control so you will need to be patient) before you even think about exercising. Anything that is putting excertion on your heart right now is most likely not advised.

Best Regards,
Patti


----------



## mememe

I'm not sure if I have grave's, or what I have, but when I exercise I really can't take it, and almost literally fall asleep. I've tried zumba, kickboxing, etc...they are TOO intense.

I have, however, tried pilates. We are always on the floor in this class and even though it's not a big cardio exercise, you still get a workout. You could ask your doctor about doing pilates and see what he/she says. Perhaps there are others on this board with graves that has tried it.

Anyone else with graves tried pilates??


----------



## Lovlkn

rae73 said:


> I was recently diagnosed with Graves disease and was put on medication for it. My doctor said to stay away from cardio but I am trying to lose weight. Does anyone have any tips? Possibly anything that has worked for them? Advice would be much appreciated. Thanks!


As long as you are having cardiac symptoms such as elevated heart rate or palpitations it is not advisable to do any cardio exercises. Once your thyroid levels are in normal ranges and symptoms subside your doctor will most likely give you the OK to do your exercises again.

A slow walk or light weights shod be OK as long as your heart rate stays in normal ranges.


----------



## Andros

rae73 said:


> I was recently diagnosed with Graves disease and was put on medication for it. My doctor said to stay away from cardio but I am trying to lose weight. Does anyone have any tips? Possibly anything that has worked for them? Advice would be much appreciated. Thanks!


Your doc is right; you could have a heart-attack. Presumably, you are on beta blocker? And anti-thyroid medication?

What worked for me is the Atkin's diet. But, I ate my veggies so it really was more like the Sugar Buster's Diet.

Moderate exercise such as walking and yoga. I did not lose a bunch of weight while on anti-thyroid but I managed to NOT gain any more than I already did.

Then when I got my thyroid nuked and got on track w/ my thyroxine replacement, I lost all weight gained and have maintained for 10 plus years now.

How are you feeling? What anti-thyroid med are you on? Do you have a goiter, eye involvement, pretibial myxedema??

Welcome to the board.


----------

